# Finding thin walled 6 inch PVC in San Antonio Texas



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

I have searched the world over and have not found thin walled PVC in the San Antonio area. I have checked the local farming towns near here without success searching under irrigation pipe, farm and ranch supplies, general PVC companies both local and national (Ferguson, HR supply) without any luck. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Try Longhorn off of Nakoma and 281. They used to carry thin wall PVC.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I know this sounds dumb, but have you checked the big box stores? Both Lowes and Home Depot carry the stuff in / around Houston.


----------



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Try a brick/mason company. That's where I found mine in northern NJ.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Is SDR 35 too thick for you? Most anyplace that sells sewer pipe should have it.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

fredtina said:


> I have searched the world over and have not found thin walled PVC in the San Antonio area. I have checked the local farming towns near here without success searching under irrigation pipe, farm and ranch supplies, general PVC companies both local and national (Ferguson, HR supply) without any luck. Any help will be appreciated.


Well, I don't know who you called when you called Ferguson in San Antonio, but I just called the Park Drive Store and they have the S&D 6" pipe at the Burwood store 1300' of it...344-4950. Thin walled non gasket.


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thin walled PVC*

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------

